# What to do.....



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Hi guy's, I have a question. I have a Benq PE7800 that I have had now for 4 years and it still works fine but I got my hands on a PE8700 which is basically the same PJ except it has a little higher resolution. It doesn't power up and I don't know why but is there a way for me to change something out from the 8700 into the 7800 and bring up the res on the 7800? Or would it be better to try and find out what is wrong with the 8700 and maybe swap out a pert from the 7800. Now keep in mind I am not big on fixing electronics at all so if it is something that is basically a plug and play thing then fine but if not please tell me not to try it. Thanks guy's.........http://www.benq.us/support/download...projector%2fdatasheets%2fpe8700%5fspecs%2epdf
http://www.benq.us/support/download...projector%2fdatasheets%2fpe7800%5fspecs%2epdf


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

:sad::sad::sad::sad::sad:


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

I really don't have any experience with these units. BenQ is one of the vendors that offers no support and no manuals for repair in the field, so it is unlikely you will find much on it. The only way to find out how similar they are is to take them apart and see what boards are the same.


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I have had them apart and to me they look identicle. I just don't know what part would control resolution so I could swap it. Or for that matter which part to swap to be able to power up the 8700?


----------

